# music for a storm



## owildwestwind

Which pieces of music you think that
better capture the scene of a wild
wild storm, with thunderbolts and 
heavy rain, the winds howling like
passionate wolves in a tempest of
uncontrolled emotions?

I also like sunny days and soft breezes, 
but for now, the question is as above!


----------



## SuperTonic

Grofe's Grand Canyon Suite


----------



## owildwestwind

Yes! thank you, i liked this

other suggestions are welcome.

In Grofé's suite there is also a very good part for the S U N R I S E.
So i take the opportunity to expand the subject.
We have a couple now to capture, 

the stom and the sunrise!

And maybe other natural phenomena.

including calm meadows and soft breezes...


----------



## Chris

How about the storm scene from Britten's Peter Grimes


----------



## Guest

There is a portion, near the end, of Strauss' Alpensinfonie that is actually depicting thunder and storm. 

After that, there is also the 4th movement of Beethoven's 6th symphony, which also depicts a thunderstorm.


----------



## owildwestwind

Thank you DrMike, Chris, SuperTonic for your wonderful suggestions.

From Beethoven's 6th, i remembered Mozart's Jupiter symphony.
I heard it again having in mind the concept of a storm,
and to my surpsrise i found many analogies. 
Can it be a long depiction of a s t o r m in d a y l i g h t ? 
It is like a continuous battle of the sun with the clouds,
a friendly battle, leading after the initial rain (1st movement)
to the sunbeams gently touching the wet green leaves (2nd movement)
to the final fugal storm which falls like a blessing on nature and on us,
in the paradoxical setting of full daylight.

What do you think?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

The tone Poem _The Sea_, by Glazunov, which in part depicts a great storm at sea.


----------



## Stip

Well, Burgmuller has a small piano-etude named "Thunderstorm". When played right, it certainly gives you the feeling of being in one. Too bad it is rarely played as it should, and can sound quiet bland in the wrong hands.


----------



## shsherm

The Royal Hunt And Storm music from the Trojans at Carthage by Berlioz would also fit in this category.


----------



## Guest

Off the top of my head, the end of Mendelssohn's Hebrides Overture and a good chunk of the first movement of the Scottish Symphony (no. 3, his best). I like listening to Brahms' 3rd symphony while it's storming, too.


----------



## JG Naumann

The Overture titled "Das Schlechte Wetter" to Mendelssohn's cantata Die Erste Walpurgisnacht would pass as a very good storm music, IMHO.


----------

